# مهم جدا للمشرف علي الموقع



## timon20080 (18 يوليو 2007)

*الموقع جميل جدا و تصميمة جامد بس اي عضو بيشترك جديد بيتعب اوي علشان يجمع 10 مواضيع علشان يقدر يكتب مواضيع و الاجابة علي المواضيع و كمان علشان ترفق ملف بلموضوع لزم تجمع نقاط كتير انا مثال عندي 23 نقطة و مش عارف ادخل فديو او ملف صوت فدي مشكلة في المعاناة اعبال ما تعرف تعمل حاجة في الموقع و كمان في مواضيع من سنة 2005 قدمت اوي و عملة زحمة علي الفاضي ف ممكن تحزفو المواضيع القديمة اللي ذي كدة ولا يؤثر حزف الموضوع علي العضو من عدد النقاط او المكانة في الموقع و كمان في حاجة تاني بيبقي في ناس مكتوب عليهم(محزوفين لمخافت قواعد المنتدي) طيب مخالفين لسة بيدخلو و يكتبو مواضيع كمان لي طيب الي يخالف القواعد مينقص في عدد النقط مثلا و اذا تمادي في الغلاط و الشتم و السب لا يدخل الي الموقع بهاذا الاسم ثانيتا ..*


*و علي فكرة لما نشرت نفس الموضوع كذا مرة علشان اتئكد ان المشرف علي الموقع قراءة الموضوع*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا للمشرف علي الموقع*

فعلا موضوع المشاركات ده  مش مريجنى 

انا نفسى اكتب واكتب   اخش الشات     ابعت صور او فيديو     اخش    اتكلم مع المشرفين  


احس انى  لىا دور   مش كيس بلح    
بس للاسف  كل ذنبى انى عضو جديد   وكانها  تهمه 


يا جماعه   نفسى  يكون فى طريقه تانيه للتقييم  غير موضوع  عدد  الماركات ده    لانه موضوع متعب 

ممكن يكون التقييم  على اساس  الكيف لا الكم  بمعنى   نوعيه المشاركات  اهميتها      مش كميتها  

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا للمشرف علي الموقع*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> يا جماعه نفسى يكون فى طريقه تانيه للتقييم غير موضوع عدد الماركات ده لانه موضوع متعب
> 
> ممكن يكون التقييم على اساس الكيف لا الكم بمعنى نوعيه المشاركات اهميتها مش كميتها
> 
> وشكرا


 
قد تقول هذا الكلام, كونك مسيحي و لا تعرف ما يتعرض له المنتدى من اعضاء جدد قصدهم الأساءة فقط و هم من خلفيات اخرى
فالخطوة هذه هي ليست لتفعيل المشاركات, بل لحماية بعض الأقسام من الأساءات التي شهدناها على مرار السنين السابقة
اما التقييم على الكيف لا الكم, فهناك اكثر من 20 الف عضو, لا نملك الوقت الكافي لمراجعة كل مشاركاتهم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا للمشرف علي الموقع*

انا من رايي انا كدا صح وكلام  الزعيم مضبوط وانا شايفة صح


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا للمشرف علي الموقع*

نشكرتفهمكم


----------

